# basic officer training camp



## snyper21 (31 Aug 2008)

I apologize if this question has been answered before, but I've searched many threads about this topic and havn't found anything. Anyways my question is, once basic training is complete, does it have a significant impact on the persons life? In other words.. does bootcamp actually change someone for better (or worse)? For example, does if make someone a more confident person, tougher, more tolerant... etc. Considering it's for quite a long time (13 weeks) I wouldn't be surprised if it has an impact on ones life afterwards. Thanks alot.

Snyper


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2008)

snyper21 said:
			
		

> I apologize if this question has been answered before, but I've searched many threads about this topic and havn't found anything. Anyways my question is, once basic training is complete, does it have a significant impact on the persons life? In other words.. does bootcamp actually change someone for better (or worse)? For example, does if make someone a more confident person, tougher, more tolerant... etc. Considering it's for quite a long time (13 weeks) I wouldn't be surprised if it has an impact on ones life afterwards. Thanks alot.
> 
> Snyper



Perhaps it is time for you to come clean with us.  How old are you?  Where exactly are you in the Recruiting Process?  What level of education have you received to date?  Do you still live with your parents?  So far, your maturity level has not reflected the goals you are inquiring about.


----------



## brihard (31 Aug 2008)

That seems a little bit harsh... From checking his other posts, he's 21, has a year and a half left in his economics degree at Concordia (not a shabby school at all), is active in a number of sports, volunteers, and wants to be a pilot. It's not on his profile, but he's not tried to hide himself or his background.


Snyper- It's probably safe to say that any lengthy military training will have some effect on one as a person. I don't think it does much to change one's personality, but it can often bring out different aspects of it and perhaps affect how they manifest. Everything about you will probably be coloured by a greater degree of personal motivation and discipline. You'll probably go well past what you perceived as your limits in many ways, and find yourself more confident about yourself. In officer training you'll learn how to be a leader. You'll be toughened in ways you've not considered; a greater tolerance towards the trivial aggravations of dailt life. A greater tolerance towards other peoples' weaknesses. A great acknowledgement of your own.

I've not known anyone to come out of basic a worse person. Some don't come out of it that much difference. Most are at least to some degree 'better'.

In future, questions like this are best for the 'recruiting' forum.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

Brihard said:
			
		

> In officer training you'll learn how to be a leader.



I would agree but reword this to:

In Basic Officer Training, you will learn the basics of what is required of a leader, put those basics into practice and start developing as a leader, which is a life-long learning event.

IMO.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I would agree but reword this to:
> 
> In Basic Officer Training, you will learn the basics of what is required of a leader, put those basics into practice and start developing as a leader, which is a life-long learning event.
> 
> IMO.



Either way, they do not make you a Leader.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Either way, they do not make you a Leader.



Agreed.  Its the start of a process...and not everyone that successfully navigates the Leadership trng on the Officer or NCO side become great/good/effective leaders.


----------



## brihard (31 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I would agree but reword this to:
> 
> In Basic Officer Training, you will learn the basics of what is required of a leader, put those basics into practice and start developing as a leader, which is a life-long learning event.
> 
> IMO.



You're right. I should have expanded on that a bit more.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (31 Aug 2008)

Brihard said:
			
		

> You're right. I should have expanded on that a bit more.



*shrugs*

I just expanded on your idea....its all good.


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Sep 2008)

snyper21 said:
			
		

> does bootcamp actually change someone for better (or worse)?



Boot camp?


----------



## chris06 (1 Sep 2008)

From my experiences, your basic and CAP teach you how to be a good follower.  You're only in the breach a small fraction of the time.  The rest of your time is spent helping your fellow candidates.  On these courses you learn what leaders need to get the job done so that when you're qualified, you know what to expect from your team.


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Boot camp?



Good point. So, for clarification purposes intended for the original thread starter (who obviously has their thread title wrong ...):

BOTC = Basic Officer Training Course


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> (who obviously has their thread title wrong ...):



You mean its not like camp ?


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> You mean its not like camp ?



Do you mean Band camp? Or Army camp?


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Do you mean Band camp? Or Army camp?



Camp....as in the camps i went to as a kid. You know, boats, woods, fires, singalongs......


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Camp....as in the camps i went to as a kid. You know, botas, woods, fires, singalongs......



Oh seen. Camps that you had fun at.

No, it's NOT. At this camp, only adults are allowed.


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh seen. Camps that you had fun at.
> 
> No, it's NOT.



No singalongs?  :-[


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> No singalongs?  :-[



Left - right - left - right - left - right - left


It's such a simple song to learn. And, learn it well they will.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> No singalongs?  :-[



Tragic i now.......


----------



## medaid (1 Sep 2008)

This is an adult ONLY camp? Well.. Well where the hell is the Blue Light Special afte 10? And the poles? Damn it! Jipped again!


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> ...And the poles?...



Trust me,

Those are attached to the umbrellas at Griffins.  8)


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Those are attached ...............Griffins.  8)



*sigh*

I used to be attached to that place


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Left - right - left - right - left - right - left
> 
> It's such a simple song to learn. And, learn it well they will.



Sounds catchy.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Left - right - left - right - left - right - left
> 
> 
> It's such a simple song to learn. And, learn it well they will.



Ummm!  You should know better.  We NEVER sing out our Drill instructions.


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Sounds catchy.  ;D



It is indeed quite catchy. 

Besides the version I've posted, I also know the version with the standard pause omitted - it's very _uptempo_. Although not entertaining to hear it sung out to oneself ... it does seem to be somewhat entertaining to the onlookers watching you.


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Ummm!  You should know better.  We NEVER sing out our Drill instructions.



_Ahem_

If you really want to hear my _singing_ voice ... I'd advise you to stand somewhere along the route between B6 and the Camp Argonaut Parade Square between 0630-0700hrs and 1000-1030hrs on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday of this coming week.    Failing that, you'll have to catch my tenor in Freddy on Saturday.


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Sep 2008)

;D

 Singalong #1 

 Singalong #2


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Singalong #1
> 
> Singalong #2



Gawd no!! That's actually Boot Camp!!  

We don't have such an experience here North of the border.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Singalong #1
> 
> Singalong #2



Now if you throw in some better tunes and "visuals" it is a little better:


Jumpmaster Dance


----------



## medaid (1 Sep 2008)

Hehehe Griffins... Fond fond memories . 

Speaking of Singalongs:

Mama Mama can't you see?

What the CF's done to me

Took away my blue jeans!

Now I'm wearing CF greens.

Nah, Nah, Nah, Nah! 
Nah, Nah, Nah, Nah, Nah, Nah, Nah.

Mama Mama can't you see?

What the CF's done to me?

Took away my Mac'n Cheese!

Now I'm eating IMPs.

Bah, Bah, Bah, Bah!

Mama Mama can't you see?

What the CF's done to me?

Took a away my Chevy!

Now I'm driving MPVs!


Oh yeah.... Goood ol sing alongs


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Left - right - left - right - left - right - left
> 
> 
> It's such a simple song to learn. And, learn it well they will.



There are others, for example for engineers; theirs the Engineer Song  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> _Ahem_
> 
> If you really want to hear my _singing_ voice ... I'd advise you to stand somewhere along the route between B6 and the Camp Argonaut Parade Square between 0630-0700hrs and 1000-1030hrs on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday of this coming week.    Failing that, you'll have to catch my tenor in Freddy on Saturday.



So is that a challenge?? I don't got to be back to work till Thursday, so I guess I'll have to go out and here you sing (wile I run by)


----------



## medaid (1 Sep 2008)

And away  run by and away!!!!!


----------



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

And did we mention that a SEARCH of "BOTC" brings up lots of helpful topics now that this one has taken a turn towards the 'cadence' of a different drummer.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Sep 2008)

Millitia man, millitia man
Does whatever a reg force can
Digs a trench, any size
Calls a weekend an exercise

Watch out, here comes millitia man

Is he strong, listen bud,
Hes got the army in half his blood.......


 ;D


----------



## medaid (1 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator LOL I LOVE that song


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> So is that a challenge?? I don't got to be back to work till Thursday, so I guess I'll have to go out and here you sing (wile I run by)



Be very very wary of that ...

We'll have weapons. And, if I time it perfectly, I'll ensure that I give a _Change Arms on the March _ that will coincide with your run-by ... odds of my weapon slipping and making contact with your smiling face are increasing by the moment - you know - what with wearing white gloves and all ...

There'll be a Sergeant there to write up the accident report.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Be very very wary of that ...
> 
> We'll have weapons. And, if I time it perfectly, I'll ensure that I give a _Change Arms on the March _ that will coincide with your run-by ... odds of my weapon slipping and making contact with your smiling face are increasing by the moment - you know - what with wearing white gloves and all ...
> 
> There'll be a Sergeant there to write up the accident report.



well I guess I'll have to wait till Thursday morning on troop pt  ;D

on another note

What time are you going to be at Griffins on Wednesday Vern?  :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (1 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> well I guess I'll have to wait till Thursday morning on troop pt  ;D
> 
> on another note
> 
> What time are you going to be at Griffins on Wednesday Vern?  :cheers:



1605hrs.

(Shhhhh, I don't go there on Wednesdays as a habit - but I will this week just for you ...) 

 >


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Sep 2008)

sounds good, I get back in town tomorrow (I have been enjoying the lovely PEI rain  :).


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> sounds good, I get back in town tomorrow (I have been enjoying the lovely PEI rain  :).



Glad to see my order came through  ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Glad to see my order came throught  ;D



Gee thanks for that.

No worries though, even though I don't own any raingear ... I managed to stay dry by holding the box with your modem in it over my head to return to Aliant for you today ...

Did you know that cardboard gets very soggy when it's **^% raining out?? Do you know that electronics have little slots in them that fill up with pulverized, sticky, soggy cardboard ... thereby ruining them?? No??

Guess you'll find out when you get your damn final bill up there on the rock.  ;D

A hex on you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Gee thanks for that.
> 
> No worries though, even though I don't own any raingear ... I managed to stay dry by holding the box with your modem in it over my head to return to Aliant for you today ...
> 
> ...



DOH! They screwed up the delivery, was only meant to be for PEI. ;D


----------



## Greymatters (2 Sep 2008)

Holy derailed subject, Batman...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Sep 2008)

To bring it back on track, BOTC doesn't exist any longer.

Officer Cadets now complete BMOQ. (Basic Military Officer Qualification)

But don't worry...we're nearing the end of 2nd quarter of this FY...the name of the program is bound to change again before PER season  ;D


----------



## Snakedoc (3 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> To bring it back on track, BOTC doesn't exist any longer.
> 
> Officer Cadets now complete BMOQ. (Basic Military Officer Qualification)
> 
> But don't worry...we're nearing the end of 2nd quarter of this FY...the name of the program is bound to change again before PER season  ;D



Really?  Did this just change?  My understanding was that it is still BOTC, consisting of two parts, IAP and BOTP.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Sep 2008)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> Really?  Did this just change?  My understanding was that it is still BOTC, consisting of two parts, IAP and BOTP.



Somewhat recently..not sure when.  If you have DIN/DWAN access, I can send the link from the CDA IntraNet site when I am back at work this week (Thursday).


----------



## BC Old Guy (3 Sep 2008)

The CFLRS website still lists the two courses as IAP and BOTP, as of Feb 2008.  The link is http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/a_propos_elrfc/ecole_e.asp


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Sep 2008)

BC Old Guy said:
			
		

> The CFLRS website still lists the two courses as IAP and BOTP, as of Feb 2008.  The link is http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/a_propos_elrfc/ecole_e.asp



As is still the case;  the 2 courses before used to give you the qual BOTC, which has been renamed BMOQ.


----------



## Snakedoc (3 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Somewhat recently..not sure when.  If you have DIN/DWAN access, I can send the link from the CDA IntraNet site when I am back at work this week (Thursday).



Yeah, I'd be interested in seeing the link.  Thanks!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Sep 2008)

Snakedoc said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'd be interested in seeing the link.  Thanks!



Link to CDA DIN site:

http://cda-acd.mil.ca/DLM/engraph/services/accred/milequiv/botp_e.asp


----------

